# I've Been Matched!!!



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

WOOOO HOOOO! Just got a call from Lister, the recipient has confirmed that she wants to use me, so its all systems go!!! My nasal spray is being sent out in the post today!!!!!! 

I am soooo excited!!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

WOOOOOHOOOOOOO Kate!!          

So pleased for you hunny...beofre you know it you'll be where I am!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Well done kate     and a massive good luck with you're treatment      really hope you get your'e bfp sending you loads of      love jo xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Great news it's go go go from here well done !!  

Lots of luck 

Sara xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

[fly]WOOOOOHOOOOO[/fly]

Fantastic nices hunnie bun,this is where time flies by trust me!

   

Love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

_Kate

Fantastic news on being matched

Woohooo

Your on your way now babe

Lots of luck sweetie

Emxx_


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Kate
Thats great news.... Good luck with the nasal hun...
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Great news Hun 

Lots of luck
x x x


----------

